# Dark green spots on Anubias?



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

I JUST bought this Anubias from my LFS and attached it to my tank not so long ago. After some google searches about Anubias I realized that it is not normal for them to have these spots. Is this something I should worry about? I don't think it's algae because it isn't growing upwards, it seems to be a part of the plant. Also, all the leaves have this with no exception


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Green spot algae. Check out this site for more info.


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

kittenfish said:


> Green spot algae. Check out this site for more info.


Uh oh do you think otos will eat it?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Not sure if otos will eat green spot algae. I think they like the softer algaes and diatoms. Maybe remove the worst affected leaves and try to shade the plant a bit. I find that if anubias get too much light they're very prone to algae. They prefer a bit of shading from other plants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

The page I linked says nerite snails will eat it. You can try to remove it manually by gently scrubbing the leaves, but it tends to take a lot of force to remove.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

try a regular magic eraser or a toothbrush to clean it.if that does not work you can let it sit in a 1 part bleach to 19 parts water for 10 minutes,then use the toothbrush and rinse well in water with a little extra dechlorinator. 1 part hydrogen peroxide to 10 parts water will work too.


----------

